# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  wordlist per aircrack

## rachi

Cuna ja kam kap komshies celsin e koduar me aircrack po spo e deshifroj dot.
A ka ndonje nga ju ndonje word list per aircrackun gjithashtu a di ndonje nga ju tutorial per te perdorur john the reaper.
faleminderit
koli

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nuk te duhet nje worldlist...
Po te dergoj shpjegimin ne privat.

E ke shpjegimin ne reputacion meqe i ke mbyll MP

----------


## rachi

force intruder nuk e kuptoj mire shpjegimin tek reputacionet.
kjo eshte adresa ime e emailit, ose nese ke ndonje menyre tjeter per komunikim.
sn0mrachikapuri@googlemail.com
te fala
koli

----------


## xubuntu

nese perdor Back|Track4 

```
apt-get install wpa-wordlist
```

----------


## rachi

xubuntu nuk existon kur i bej sudo apt-get

----------


## xubuntu

> xubuntu nuk existon kur i bej sudo apt-get


ke back|Track4, apo ndonje distro tjeter?
sapo installova te back|track4 


```
root@bt:~# apt-cache policy wpa-wordlist
wpa-wordlist:
  Installed: (none)
  Candidate: 0.1-bt4
  Version table:
     0.1-bt4 0
        500 http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce/microverse Packages
     0.1-bt3 0
        500 http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce/microverse Packages
     0.1-bt2 0
        500 http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce/microverse Packages
root@bt:~# apt-get install wpa-wordlist
Reading package lists... Done
Building dependency tree
Reading state information... Done
The following NEW packages will be installed:
  wpa-wordlist
0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
Need to get 83.4MB of archives.
After this operation, 103MB of additional disk space will be used.
Get:1 http://archive.offensive-security.com pwnsauce/microverse wpa-wordlist 0.1-bt4 [83.4MB]
Fetched 83.4MB in 4min34s (304kB/s)
Selecting previously deselected package wpa-wordlist.
(Reading database ... 234119 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking wpa-wordlist (from .../wpa-wordlist_0.1-bt4_i386.deb) ...
Setting up wpa-wordlist (0.1-bt4) ...
Archive:  wpa_wordlist.zip
  inflating: wpa.txt

root@bt:~# ls /pentest/passwords/wordlists
darkc0de.lst  wpa.txt
root@bt:~#
```

----------


## rachi

Xubuntu, une kisha digju per back|track po se kisha perdor ndonjehere.
Nejse, distro ime eshte ubuntu.
Ti e ke instaluar ne hard-drive ne vend te xubuntu, ne krah te xubuntu's apo perdor live disk.
Po ta bej pyetjen se une jam meduar me ubuntun per ceshtje pune, se di per ket back|trackun kur vjen ke gjerat qe ben cdo dite.
E fumndit nese ke pervoje me e instalu me virtualbox.
Flmnderit per opinionin
koli

----------


## xubuntu

> Xubuntu, une kisha digju per back|track po se kisha perdor ndonjehere.
> Nejse, distro ime eshte ubuntu.
> Ti e ke instaluar ne hard-drive ne vend te xubuntu, ne krah te xubuntu's apo perdor live disk.
> Po ta bej pyetjen se une jam meduar me ubuntun per ceshtje pune, se di per ket back|trackun kur vjen ke gjerat qe ben cdo dite.
> E fumndit nese ke pervoje me e instalu me virtualbox.
> Flmnderit per opinionin
> koli


une kam Ubuntu, Back|Track dhe vista ne HD, Back|Track eshte nje distro me shume per pentesting jo si Ubuntu qe e perdor dite per dite.
avantazhi i Back|Track eshte se ka te instaluar default te gjithe programet per pentesting
mund te gjesh edhe ketu wordlist te ndryshme http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=faq

----------


## xubuntu

installimi ne virtualbox eshte i tjeshte, cfare nuk kupton?

----------


## rachi

xubuntu kam pas probleme me Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, pranej pyta, ne rast se nodh nai mosrakordim.
nje pytje tjeter, hard drive im eshte i ndare si keshtu
swap
sda1 ubuntu
sda2 windows 7
sda3 home
nje pyetje, nese bej nje partition per backtrack plotesohet numri maksimal i partition primare dhe une kam deshire te kem /home te vecante.
Si e ke zgjidh ti ket pune, ose si eshte tabela jote e partition.
ta
koli

----------


## xubuntu

> xubuntu kam pas probleme me Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, pranej pyta, ne rast se nodh nai mosrakordim.
> nje pytje tjeter, hard drive im eshte i ndare si keshtu
> swap
> sda1 ubuntu
> sda2 windows 7
> sda3 home
> nje pyetje, nese bej nje partition per backtrack plotesohet numri maksimal i partition primare dhe une kam deshire te kem /home te vecante.
> Si e ke zgjidh ti ket pune, ose si eshte tabela jote e partition.
> ta
> koli


une kam te njejten skede, cfare problemi ke nga ubuntu 9.04 driverat per injeksion jane ne kernel
per partizione per back|track duhet ti krijosh logjike jo primare
ky eshte HD im

----------


## rachi

Ne teori keshtu thuhet qe driverat jane ne kernel, por kur mundoj te jap injeksion me driverin qe ngarkohet kur bootet ubuntu, nuk punon.
Une shkarkova nje driver nga nje website dhe me duhet te ndaloj driverin oficial dhe te kompile ate qe kam shkarkuar dhe ta ngarkoj, aty pasaj fillon te punoj injeksioni.
Nejse, pytja fundit, nese krijoj nje particion logjik per back trackun, a mundet qe back tracku i instaluar ne particionin logjik te punoj me /home ose te perdori /home se bashku me ubuntun.
Problemi eshte se lucid do behet gati per pa dit dhe une se kam problem ta formatoj hard diskun dhe ta provoj back trackun.
faleminderit per ndihmen
koli

----------


## xubuntu

> Ne teori keshtu thuhet qe driverat jane ne kernel, por kur mundoj te jap injeksion me driverin qe ngarkohet kur bootet ubuntu, nuk punon.
> Une shkarkova nje driver nga nje website dhe me duhet te ndaloj driverin oficial dhe te kompile ate qe kam shkarkuar dhe ta ngarkoj, aty pasaj fillon te punoj injeksioni.
> Nejse, pytja fundit, nese krijoj nje particion logjik per back trackun, a mundet qe back tracku i instaluar ne particionin logjik te punoj me /home ose te perdori /home se bashku me ubuntun.
> Problemi eshte se lucid do behet gati per pa dit dhe une se kam problem ta formatoj hard diskun dhe ta provoj back trackun.
> faleminderit per ndihmen
> koli


une te ubuntu perdorja komanden


```
sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
```

ku wlan0 ishte interfaccia wireless, me kete komande krijohet interfaccia mon0 e cila duhet perdorur me komandat 

```
airodump-ng
```



```
aireplay-ng
```

si dhe komandat e tjera te aircrack

persa i perket partizioneve una kame sda10 qe eshte /(root) dhe sda11 qe eshte /home per back|track, edhe ti mund te krijosh dy partizione nje /(root) dhe nje /home per back|track

----------


## rachi

Xubuntu faleminderit per pergjigjen.
Nje pyetje tjeter, sa gigabite i ke dhene backtrack?

----------


## xubuntu

ghithesej 16GB 8 /(root) dhe 8 /home 
mbas instalimit te back|track nuk kisha me te lista e grub Ubuntu dhe mu desh te reinstaloja grub e Ubuntu me kete procedure 
http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Amministra...rub/Ripristino
para se ta installosh provoje me mire nga cd live ose ne virtual box
mund ta shkarkosh nga ketu http://www.backtrack.it/back-track/download.html

----------


## rachi

Xubuntu e instalova backtrackun ne sda4me 30 gig por gjate procesit te instalimit nuk te jep opsionin te krijosh user, nejse pasi e instaloj me del bt login----di gje se si jane login name dhe passwordi.
flmnderit
koli

----------


## rachi

haha cool root toor

----------


## xubuntu

back|track zakonisht perdoret si root nese dot te krijosh nje user mund te perdoresh komanden 

```
adduser
```

mbasi te kesh bere login duhet te japesh komanden 

```
startx
```

----------

